

Scientific American archive free until Nov 30th - sirdave
http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/archive/index.html

======
sirdave
Peter Norvig's recalls the September 1966 issue on Information having a big
impact on him [http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-
american/2...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-
american/2011/08/23/systems-analysis-look-back-1966-scientific-american-
article)

And here it is
[http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v215/n3/ind...](http://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v215/n3/index.html)

